# Feeders from Foys



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I bought these feeders from Foys. Nice feeders but their a pain in the ass to open with one hand when you have feed in the other hand. I fixed the problem by removing all the latches but the center one what a big difference.

The feeder.









Just saw the tab off.









Leave the center one, now you only have to open one.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice one and a nice improvisation


----------

